# Best Affordable Sublimation Machine for Flip Flops?



## vonmunster (Oct 23, 2009)

sublimation is VERY new and foreign to me right now so ANY help would greatly be appreciated... after starting my new biz in heatpress, many clients want flip flops... after doing some online research i came to the conclusion that sublimation is the way to go... am i wrong or right? clients stated that they like the full color heat press gives... what is the best and affordable sublimation machine to print on flip flops? whats a good and affordable brand of machine? are they called something specific or just sublimation machine? sorry but im a huge novice at this... let me know... thanx!!!

vincent


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Not to be a buzz kill but you really need to get a pair of "flip flops" that are available for dye sub and determine if you can really make money selling them. I think a lot of us were excited when they were first announced but like many things in dye sub they are made very cheaply to keep the cost down and even at that they are pricey. 

If you go to Walmart and look at the flip flops that they sell for $2.00 that is the quality of the dye sub flip flops. We have some left over that I refuse to sell they are so low quality. I just use them for novelty gifts for friends and family.


----------



## vonmunster (Oct 23, 2009)

Well that's why I wanted some
More insight as to what it costs machine wise and what I can do with it.... In my local areas of the inland empire, orange county and Los Angeles counties, flip flops are big... A roller derby team that I'm going to work with wants them for merchandise... Got a good machine that can print on sublimation flip flop blanks?! I found the blanks already..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's not a special machine. You use the same heat press, transfer paper, and dye sub ink you use for everything else.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Dye sublimation is half science half art. It takes time and money to crank out products professionally. If I was in your shoes I would get an inexpensive heatpress on ebay and have someone print the dye sub sheets for you so all you have to do is worry about pressing them and selling them. Flip flops are not cheap to experiment and have mistakes with.

Good luck


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

The Epson Workforce 1100 and the 1400 are great printers. Each printer prints up tp 13 x 19 paper. 
If financial feesible get a 16 x 20 press. With the 16 x 20 press you should be set to sublimate. There are smaller presses out there, but if you decide to expand your products such as the 12 x 12 tiles or the large glass cutting boards, you will have to upgrade to a larger printer.


----------



## vonmunster (Oct 23, 2009)

conde tech said:


> The Epson Workforce 1100 and the 1400 are great printers. Each printer prints up tp 13 x 19 paper.
> If financial feesible get a 16 x 20 press. With the 16 x 20 press you should be set to sublimate. There are smaller presses out there, but if you decide to expand your products such as the 12 x 12 tiles or the large glass cutting boards, you will have to upgrade to a larger printer.


This gives mr a lot to think about and further my research on it... But I found blank sheet with flip flops kiss cut on there... How do I print on these blanks?! Do I run the paper thru the dye sub printer then press them onto the blanks?!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

vonmunster said:


> How do I print on these blanks?! Do I run the paper thru the dye sub printer then press them onto the blanks?!


Yes, dye sub is done with transfers.


----------



## vonmunster (Oct 23, 2009)

The only question I have is why are the flip flops done in dye sublimation and not on regular inkjet and heat press?


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Are u talking about a template? Yes, you print out on paper and then press to flip flops.


----------



## vonmunster (Oct 23, 2009)

conde tech said:


> Are u talking about a template? Yes, you print out on paper and then press to flip flops.


My question is specifically why dye sub? Why not inkjet?! Sorry but I don't know about this at all lol... Why one preference than the other?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Dye sub vaporizes the ink into the fabric versus ink jet laying the ink on top of the fabric. I would guess by vaporizing the ink into the fabric you get better wear even at that - ever look at flip flops after they have been worn for a month or two? Not sure you would be able to make out the custom print in either case.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Wouldn't a heat press melt the flip flop?


----------



## vonmunster (Oct 23, 2009)

I wouldn't know about flip flops in general... I hate them! Lol... I'm probably the only Californian that doesn't own any... Lol... But... Customers keep asking for them... Thanx to all who helped me on this... I grew in education and it's why I love this site.. Props to all! Thanx...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> Dye sub vaporizes the ink into the fabric versus ink jet laying the ink on top of the fabric. I would guess by vaporizing the ink into the fabric you get better wear even at that - ever look at flip flops after they have been worn for a month or two? Not sure you would be able to make out the custom print in either case.


The ones made for dye sub uses the same material that you find on the bottom platen of heat presses. They can take the heat.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Heat transfer paper and regular ink will come off, crack and peel with usage. Sublimation inks are heat activiated and dye the substrate. You will need flip flops designed for sublimation. Walmart...not good.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

vonmunster said:


> I wouldn't know about flip flops in general... I hate them! Lol... I'm probably the only Californian that doesn't own any... Lol... But... Customers keep asking for them... Thanx to all who helped me on this... I grew in education and it's why I love this site.. Props to all! Thanx...


We were very excited about the prospect of being able to sell custom flip flops as well and had a lot of general interest in the concept from customers. There was a big buzz about them before they were released. The issue is the dye sublimation flip flops are very low quality and uncomfortable to wear. I could not imagine being a customer and ever reordering them once you had a pair to wear. They are Walmart like $2.00 thongs plus if I recall they are about $10 blank. 

There is also a buzz now on the new iPhone cases about to be released for dye sub. Hopefully they will be of higher quality then the flip flops.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

I already have the IPhone cases in stock... not bad at all... Takes 5 minutes to heat press..

Frank


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

big frank sports said:


> I already have the IPhone cases in stock... not bad at all... Takes 5 minutes to heat press..
> 
> Frank


Did you get these through George - Pauls US distributor? I am hoping for a lot better than not bad. More detail and any pics would be appreciated.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Would you heat press the dye sub transfers just like any ole plastisol transfer? Or do you need a special press?

Also anyone have any luck/advice on bathing suits, bikinis, board shorts, wetsuits, etc?


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> Did you get these through George - Pauls US distributor? I am hoping for a lot better than not bad. More detail and any pics would be appreciated.


The sample that I have looks GREAT - I have not pressed one yet but have 40 in stock (20 white and 20 black). Hoping to try tomorrow (Friday) night.

Frank


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

spankthafunk said:


> Would you heat press the dye sub transfers just like any ole plastisol transfer? Or do you need a special press?
> 
> Also anyone have any luck/advice on bathing suits, bikinis, board shorts, wetsuits, etc?


We have done all of the above except wetsuits. For us it is hard to take on projects and make revenue on 1 offs so we have stayed away from things like wet suits. Womens bathing suits is the perfect cut and sew project anyone can do without being wide format.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

What kind of transfer do you use for the bikinis and bathing suits so that it holds up in water?

Where do you get the blanks? I see you mentioned sewing, do you make bathing suits and bikinis?

If this is geting off topic of the thread can I message you? This is something I have been very interested in.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

There are no blanks that I know of - - go to sewingpatterns.com download a pattern. You will need a seamstress to sew them after you have printed


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

You print on the material an then have it sewn?

How do you get the alignment of image where you want?

What material is best for bikinis?

Sublimination, plastsol, or inkjet?


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

American Apparel has a dye sublimatable bikini. I think it's kind of ugly though, blank or printed.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

spankthafunk said:


> You print on the material an then have it sewn?
> 
> How do you get the alignment of image where you want?
> 
> ...


A lycra poly blend works well and the only way to do it is dye sub. In cut and sew you create a template and put the design inside the template. Corel calls it Power Clip and AI calls it a mask.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

And with dye sub can you use transfer sheets and a heat press?

Do you need a special press for dye sub?

Will the press melt the Lycra/poly blend?


----------

